# Unsure About Plants



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

So I looked at my water sprite and it seems like most of the leaves are turning brown an withering.. not sure though an I'm leaving for 6 days to Texas tomorrow night. I don't want to leave it if it's going to spike the ammonia an stress my fish. I also tried thinning it out some today an pulling the dead looking stuff out. It makes such a freakin mess in my tank! What is the best way to handle this with my tank water being the most important thing. I would like to save as much of the plant as possible. I don't know who I take all the easiest plants and in two or three days they are dead???


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

If the plant is on it's way out, and so are you, I suggest putting it in a bin with light over it (with a timer) to try and save it.

If not, I'd take it out, because rotting plants isn't good. Live healthy ones are.

maybe take them out and give it another shot when you get home.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

thanks Dippy. i'll do that.. i dont have a spare light so would window light be ok?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I've never heard of sunlight through the window being a good thing for aquarium plants.

I'm sure there is a way, but that way is unknown to me, I've only heard bad things.


----------

